# What is next for Chuck



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you forsee anyone taking on Chuck anytime soon, who is left really? Tito? Forrest?


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

Swick?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Renato Sobral "Babalu"


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Babalu will beat him by submission. He's definatly up next.


----------



## UFC101 (Jun 6, 2006)

Remember the first time they fought it will end the same way KO in the first round Babalu is out of his league.

I don't think Chuck will be beaten for a long time i cant think of anyone in the UFC capable of defeating Chuck.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

either way im excited for this bout. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

As others have said, Babalu is next. If He loses then maybe Rampage will finaly make the move to the UFC to stop Chuck again and take the belt. I believe that Jackson would do much better in UFC cage than he did in the Pride ring.


----------



## Griffen=UFC Champ (Jun 15, 2006)

what are your thoughts on Forrest Griffen?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Griffen=UFC Champ said:


> what are your thoughts on Forrest Griffen?



Well I do not think he is ready for chuck yet, looks like he has lots of potential to get alot better from what I have seen.


----------



## UFC101 (Jun 6, 2006)

The Don said:


> Well I do not think he is ready for chuck yet, looks like he has lots of potential to get alot better from what I have seen.


I agree Forrest is the future in a few years he will be great but at the moment hed be annhiliated by Chuck it would be Rich Franklin vs Nathan Quarry all over again it would end the same way too


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

LOL that was sweet when Rich Franklin made Quarry his Beoutch:laugh:


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I agree with what both TheDon and UFC101 said. Give him a couple years and then he will be a serious threat in the UFC LHW division.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> LOL that was sweet when Rich Franklin made Quarry his Beoutch:laugh:


Yeah, and after they had built Quarry up to be the next big thing in the MW division. I am looking foward to the same thing happening to Leben if he ever gets a shot at Franklin.


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*What if Babalu cannot do it*

Do you think that by the time someone is ready to take down Chuck he will be passed his prime?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

donttap said:
 

> Do you think that by the time someone is ready to take down Chuck he will be passed his prime?


Maybe or maybe not. There certainly isn't anyone right now that can stand with Chuck, regardless of what Brandon Vera thinks.

Chuck is definitely the most dominant Lightheavyweight I've ever watched, plus he's just destroyed some of the best in the business. He's got a hell of a resume.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Maybe or maybe not. There certainly isn't anyone right now that can stand with Chuck, regardless of what Brandon Vera thinks.
> 
> Chuck is definitely the most dominant Lightheavyweight I've ever watched, plus he's just destroyed some of the best in the business. He's got a hell of a resume.


I am assuming that you are talking about in the UFC only, because there are pleanty of 205 lb fighters out there that can stand with Chuck right now. For example...

Rua
Silva
Jackson
Vovchanchyn
Lil Nog
Rutten (If he cuts down to 205)
Rizzo (If he cut down to LHW, even though I know you think he would lose)

That is just naming a few of the more known fighters at 205 who could stand with Liddell.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

true I think were talking UFC only.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Maybe or maybe not. There certainly isn't anyone right now that can stand with Chuck, regardless of what Brandon Vera thinks.


Watch them both fight again,
and again,
and again.

If you still think the same thing, you don't know fighting.

But then again, if you see my blog, I might be bias.


----------



## RileyG (Jun 14, 2006)

Within the UFC Vera is the only person even close to being a threat and he really isn't one he's just the only person close. Outside of the UFC as mentioned there are a lot of contenders but I still don't think anyone is better. Silva used to be but has lost a step in his last few fights.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

USMCgrappler said:


> Watch them both fight again,
> and again,
> and again.
> 
> ...


I have watched them both fight and I have to tell you, Vera would get the crap kicked out of him if he stepped in the ring with Chuck and I have three reasons why:
1) Vera does all of his damage while standing from the clinch, Chuck is way too good a fighter and way to smart to clinch with a Muay Thai fighter.
2) Vera doesn't have the takedowns to put the fight on the ground. It was too hard for him to take down Scherner and, basically, Scherner sucks.
3) Chuck has KOs over strikers with faster hands than Vera, Randleman and Babalu for starters.


I am just talking about UFC, if we're talking all of MMA, I think he's number 3 or 4 (Rampage, Nog and Silva are probably better than Chuck).


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

Good points.

1. Chucks undisciplined striking will not be so easy to land against a more disciplined opponent with good defense and a better reach.

2. Scherner was a BJJ guy, Vera is a BJJ guy. Scherner is from Brazil, supposively the "better" grappler. Takedowns in that fight should not have been easy for either fighter. But they did occur, and the more disciplined, less experienced Vera was the better.

3. My theme is always discipline. Chuck has the KOs, but he is too undisciplined. He has only been as "great" as he is, in the Octagon. And I am not a believer that the light-heavyweights in the UFC are comparable to the other venues out there. I think Pride gave us a taste of that.

I am judging my opinion on this fight, not on Chuck, as much as I am on Vera. It is his impressive discipline that I like. Where have you seen him show weakness? 

Lets see him take this pose against Vera! (lets see if the picture loads!)


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

USMCgrappler said:


> Good points.
> 
> 1. Chucks undisciplined striking will not be so easy to land against a more disciplined opponent with good defense and a better reach.
> 
> ...


Firstly, Vera beat scherner standing up, which is proof that Scherner is a bad fighter and that Vera has no takedowns.

Chuck has beaten pride lightheavies, in case you've forgotten. He beat Babalu (3 minutes until KO) and Belfort (with a clear decision). He also beat Randleman. I think it's fair to say that he's beaten more disciplined fighters than Vera.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

ANd he knocked out Overeem(He's not a great fighter but a striker)


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Eminem said:


> ANd he knocked out Overeem(He's not a great fighter but a striker)


Yeah, he's KO'd alot of guys. I was on the shortlist, but here's the whole list of the guys Chuck iced:
Paul Jones
Randleman
Mezger
Babalu
Overeem
Tito
Vernon White
Couture
Horn
Couture

Here's Vera's list:
Andre Mussi
Scherner
Justin Eilers

That's not even a close call.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Rush said:


> Renato Sobral is the one versing Chuck and he will not win. Everyone thinks he will just like everyone thought Quarry would beat Franklin


Really? Damn, and here I thought that I had bet on Franklin. 

Yet another person who goes around making generalized f***ing statements that are absolute bulls**t.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> Really? Damn, and here I thought that I had bet on Franklin.
> 
> Yet another person who goes around making generalized f***ing statements that are absolute bulls**t.



If you don;t agree with other peoples posts try ignoring them,life is too short to get pissed over something like this. BTW, right or wrong ,everyone else is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> If you don;t agree with other peoples posts try ignoring them,life is too short to get pissed over something like this. BTW, right or wrong ,everyone else is entitled to their opinion.


Who said I was pissed about it? and when did I say that someone is not entitled to their opinion? There is a big difference between stating an opinion and stating a "fact" that is not a true.

I think Liddell would lose to Rampage again. <--That is an opinion

Everyone said that Quarry would beat Franklin. <--That is a untrue attempt at a fact.

See the difference?  

It is not about arguing with someone, it is about not standing by when someone makes a false statement and watching them stay ignorant. If you made a post about something that was not correct, would you want people to ignore you and allow you to stay ignorant? or would you rather they correct you and help expand your knowladge?


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I hope remaining ignorant for the rest of your life works out for you. 

BTW, Dan Severn the greatest fighter? LMAO Kids...


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> Who said I was pissed about it? and when did I say that someone is not entitled to their opinion? There is a big difference between stating an opinion and stating a "fact" that is not a true.
> 
> I think Liddell would lose to Rampage again. <--That is an opinion
> 
> ...



If I misread the intention of your post then I owe you an apology. If you can demonstrate that someone has made a demonstrably false statement then by all means reply to their post as you see fit. Remember, as soon as words like ignorant and BS are thrown around an impression will be left and people will not necessarily look at the content of your post. I'm not sure I agree that Chuck would lose to Rampage but I would be excited to see that fight, it could certainly go either way. IMO chuck has improved alot since that fight and he looks at it as a "low point" in his fighting career. BTW, I knew Quarry would get knocked out early as soon as that fight was made. Franklin is way too good on his feet for him. If I say something not true I would hope you would set me straight on the matter.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

everyone must remember there is a difference between truth, preceived truth, a falsehood and fact. examples

Truth, If you jump up you will come down. 
preceived truth. Humans are the most intelligent creatures on the planet. WE assume this becasue as far as we can tell by science we are. but we do not have an exact way of measuring the intelligence of other creatures compared to our own. 
False I can jump from here to the moon. 
Fact, usually this is the same as truth except a fact has examples and usually cannot be altered in any way. for instance the jumping up and then must come down is a fact but if there is something I can grab onto i will not come down which is why that is a truth. so fact would be. a pound of feathers weighs the same as a pound of lead that is a fact. 

so please no more belly aching.. I am old and tired..


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

No big deal Keith. Back to the MMA at hand.

LOL Don. Good points and funny as well.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> No big deal Keith. Back to the MMA at hand.
> 
> LOL Don. Good points and funny as well.



Yes, back the MMA at hand and points well taken Don.


----------



## russian_pitbull (Jun 21, 2006)

the first time liddel and babalu fought he got caught with a lucky kick. i see his watching those this time.....


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Liddell will win like last time. KO second round. Renato loses, Chuck regains title. A lot more people did think Quarry would win rather than Franklin. And a lot more people think Renato is going to win rather than Chuck. And I compared both of them. Watch what happens at 62 when Renato loses people.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

russian_pitbull said:


> the first time liddel and babalu fought he got caught with a lucky kick. i see his watching those this time.....



Problem here is that if he starts getting too intent on avoiding another lucky kick Chuck can knock him out a number of other ways.


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*What makes Chuck such a dangerous puncher*

I have watched plenty of Chuck fights, he does not look over muscular, his punching is a little unorthodox but he still gets tremendous power. Sometimes it just does not look right when he lands those clean punches and guys just drop it is amazing. I am sure his accuracy has a lot to do with it, it just amazes me. Any thoughts?:dunno:


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Swick?


lol he's 185


----------



## A DOG (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, Babalu will fight him in Augest and I have a feeling it might be an upset. I see Babalu beating him via submission, if not Chuck will knock him out, obviously. Forrest definately is not ready to fight someone like Chuck but I would like to see a rematch with Tito and Chuck again. This time Tito will focus more on his game plan instead of getting peer pressured to stay on his feet with Chuck.


----------



## AlabamaBadAss (Jun 25, 2006)

*Rich Franklin*

Franklin should move up in weight and fight Chuck. That would be a helluva fight!


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

*There Might Be One Or Two.!!*



UFC101 said:


> Remember the first time they fought it will end the same way KO in the first round Babalu is out of his league.
> 
> I don't think Chuck will be beaten for a long time i cant think of anyone in the UFC capable of defeating Chuck.


What about Stephen Bonner..? He has an iron chin and is as tough as nails.! There's Also Forrest Griffen, whom I belive -and agree with a lot of you- is the future of the UFC. I also believe that he could have beaten Tito,But he didn't immpose his will from the begining and wound up fighting Tito's fight. What he needs to do in the next two or three fights is take target practice on some lesser but good opponets and work on immpossing his will and domonating and controling the fight from the begining..! Back to Bonner, I'm a firm believer in the axiom "Styles make Fights" and Bonner would be a better and more problimatic canidate for Ladell at the moment. Then there's Alway's Tito (if he can get it together to focus and to devise an offensive to counter and slow down Ladell's relentless attack; and he needs to make Chuck reach with his punches.Therefore, impeading his awesome punching power and exposing himself to Tito's Counter.. -easier said than done.!) Whatever the case, I see chuck prevailing in both accounts.. What about Rich Franklin..? If he was to move up in wieght, it will be one hell of a fight..! Then there's Pride's own Vanderlai Silver (Did I spell that right. ) Are they in the same weight class..? If This was ever to happen, Silver would be without a doubt, Chuck greatest and deadliest opponent.. Chuck Ladell is my favorite UFC Fighter (Forrest Griffen is my secound) But I belive that in this fight Silver would be Victorious by knockout.However, If chuck were to beat Silver, he would be immortalized and considerd to be not only the UFC's but the worlds best and Ultimate MMA fighting Champion.!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> What about Stephen Bonner..? He has an iron chin and is as tough as nails.! There's Also Forrest Griffen, whom I belive -and agree with a lot of you- is the future of the UFC. I also believe that he could have beaten Tito,But he didn't immpose his will from the begining and wound up fighting Tito's fight. What he needs to do in the next two or three fights is take target practice on some lesser but good opponets and work on immpossing his will and domonating and controling the fight from the begining..! Back to Bonner, I'm a firm believer in the axiom "Styles make Fights" and Bonner would be a better and more problimatic canidate for Ladell at the moment. Then there's Alway's Tito (if he can get it together to focus and to devise an offensive to counter and slow down Ladell's relentless attack; and he needs to make Chuck reach with his punches.Therefore, impeading his awesome punching power and exposing himself to Tito's Counter.. -easier said than done.!) Whatever the case, I see chuck prevailing in both accounts.. What about Rich Franklin..? If he was to move up in wieght, it will be one hell of a fight..! Then there's Pride's own Vanderlai Silver (Did I spell that right. ) Are they in the same weight class..? If This was ever to happen, Silver would be without a doubt, Chuck greatest and deadliest opponent.. Chuck Ladell is my favorite UFC Fighter (Forrest Griffen is my secound) But I belive that in this fight Silver would be Victorious by knockout.However, If chuck were to beat Silver, he would be immortalized and considerd to be not only the UFC's but the worlds best and Ultimate MMA fighting Champion.!


wow some excellent points made I wish most people made posts like this but then what do I expect from a fellow NYer.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a big Bonnar fan and I agree his chin is strong but I don't think he would be able to get Chuck off of his feet. Randy had limited success in doing that and his ability to get opponents on the mat IMO is greater than Bonnars'. I agree about giving Forrest Griffin a few more fights with capable opponents. Make him climb through the ranks of the top fighters in the division. If he does not impose his will on those opponents he will not be able to do that to Chuck. If he does learn to do that on a consistant basis and if he increases his aggresiveness he will be a real threat.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

*There Might Be One Or Two.. Eh well maybe One.!*



Keithpas said:


> I'm a big Bonnar fan and I agree his chin is strong but I don't think he would be able to get Chuck off of his feet. Randy had limited success in doing that and his ability to get opponents on the mat IMO is greater than Bonnars'. I agree about giving Forrest Griffin a few more fights with capable opponents. Make him climb through the ranks of the top fighters in the division. If he does not impose his will on those opponents he will not be able to do that to Chuck. If he does learn to do that on a consistant basis and if he increases his aggresiveness he will be a real threat.


Ditto, Couldn't agree with you more.. My piont is that Bonnar will post a greater threat than most the fighters out there, and because of his fighting style -and great chin- he will do better than a lot of poeple will give him credit for. Of course Chucks agreesiveness, punching power, and ring savy will prevail, but it won't be as one sided as most of Chuck's fights. Surprisenly he will make Chuck earn his paycheck, and believe it or not, he will be able to take chuck down (he best chance at winnig the fight will be on the ground) Lets briefly analize Bonnar. He has better a than average stand up game (Remember He's a Golden Glove Champion a couple of times over) Hell, the truth is he can box (and bang) with the best of them.. And as for his floor game, Let's not forget, that He is a Gracie Alumni. Oh yeah, brazilian Jujitsu all the way. And of course he's Strong, Agreesive, and Tough than a M-F***Ker and always gives everything has..! (the fact is he doesn't know how to fight anyother way- that's a good thing.!) Remember "Styles make Fights" and from what we have out there now (Riich Franklin Aside) he more than likely fits the bill. Agian Chuck 's Expirence and condistion will prevail but it won't be a walk in the park.!! Let's see if Bonnar does as well as I believe he's going to on his next up-coming fight..


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

The Don said:


> wow some excellent points made I wish most people made posts like this but then what do I expect from a fellow NYer.


A fellow New Yorker Huh..! Where abouts.?? By the way I've read a few of your post/treads and I'm feeling you..! 
Tim Sylvia or Andrei Arlovski., What's your take.?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> I'm a big Bonnar fan and I agree his chin is strong but I don't think he would be able to get Chuck off of his feet. Randy had limited success in doing that and his ability to get opponents on the mat IMO is greater than Bonnars'. I agree about giving Forrest Griffin a few more fights with capable opponents. Make him climb through the ranks of the top fighters in the division. If he does not impose his will on those opponents he will not be able to do that to Chuck. If he does learn to do that on a consistant basis and if he increases his aggresiveness he will be a real threat.


Bonner is a decent fighter solid stand up,But i cant see him out striking or getting Chuck off his feet.I think Forrest Tito and Brandon Verra are going to be in the mix for his title.


----------



## UFC101 (Jun 6, 2006)

I like Bonnar too but i think your forgetting Chuck is not just a hard hitter he also has pretty good wrestling skills you make it sound like once Chucks off his feet hes defenseless thats simply not true i know its a long time ago but look at his first fight with Jeremy Horn he was beating Horn on the ground, i'm not saying his ground game is as good as people like Tito and Randy but its something to consider when picking oppenants.

But i dont think Franklin could take Chuck theyre both good at Striking but Chuck definately has the harder hit it would only be a matter of time before Franklin was KO'd.


----------



## ShaunHunting (Jun 27, 2006)

> But i dont think Franklin could take Chuck theyre both good at Striking but Chuck definately has the harder hit it would only be a matter of time before Franklin was KO'd.


I have to agree with you there. Franklin is a great technical striker but he doesn't have the one-punch power that Chuck has.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I think that bonnar and forrest aren't even in chuck's league. If tito's knee wans't hurt he'd have really killed him. Jeremy horn made quick work of forrest. forrest isn't that good. Chuck's next fight has to be Babalu, and he will lose the belt.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Chuck's an All around Fighter !..But,*



UFC101 said:


> I like Bonnar too but i think your forgetting Chuck is not just a hard hitter he also has pretty good wrestling skills you make it sound like once Chucks off his feet hes defenseless thats simply not true i know its a long time ago but look at his first fight with Jeremy Horn he was beating Horn on the ground, i'm not saying his ground game is as good as people like Tito and Randy but its something to consider when picking oppenants.
> 
> But i dont think Franklin could take Chuck theyre both good at Striking but Chuck definately has the harder hit it would only be a matter of time before Franklin was KO'd.


 Don't get me wrong, I'm just flaming the fire.. Chuck is superior by far and has proved it time and again ( His two blowouts of Randy clearly proves that) Also, He definately has a ground game -unfortunately we don't get to see to many opponents take him down much less keep him down.- My points are simply to issustrate what a match with some of the new blood might be like., and that given some of the new talent, it would make some ligitimately good entertainig matches.. I also do not think Rich will beat him but, if anyone (in the UFC) can, he has about the best chance (If he gains the weight). His demise -I believe- lays in Pride.. I hear a lot of poeple saying that Babalu is going to take him. But honestly, I don't see Chuck losing in that match.. He's destruction lays in the hands of Pride's own Vanderlai Silva. If you can remember Chuck called him out when he was in the audience watching a UFC match (Can't remmeber which one at the moment) and he passively laughed it off. Don't get fooled for one moment by he's demeanor. He's an absolute animal who runs through his opponets like a run-away freight trian full of bad intentions.. That match is what I would call an Ultimate Fighter's match..!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

This thread is still around, jeez lol. We already know who Chuck is fighting next and that is Renato Babalu Sobral, okay? This thread isn't on Chuck's fighting skills its on who Chuck is fighting next and that is Babalu.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

well it won't be forest fighting chuck *if he wins* it will be most likely be Tito definitly, like for sure if he beats Ken, because it's part of his contract. . . after that it's most likely then Bonnar or Forest depending on how they shape up by january.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

It's already been said. He will be fighting Babalu. No doubt dana said so.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wanderlei Should Be Next For Chuck...but I Dont See That Happening, What I Do See Happening Is Chuck Vs Jackson And Thats If Chuck Beats Babalu And Rampage Beats Lindland


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

ya that would happen, but rampage is signed to a King of the Cage contract, believe me, UFC tried to get him, they just offered more money. . . .


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Wanderlei Should Be Next For Chuck...but I Dont See That Happening, What I Do See Happening Is Chuck Vs Jackson And Thats If Chuck Beats Babalu And Rampage Beats Lindland


The only problem is that neither wand or rampage fight for the ufc. Dana probably didn't sign rampage cause he destroyed chuck. That's why it's babalu. Also rampage isn't signed to king of the cage, he's signed to the WFA


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

moldy said:


> The only problem is that neither wand or rampage fight for the ufc. Dana probably didn't sign rampage cause he destroyed chuck. That's why it's babalu. Also rampage isn't signed to king of the cage, he's signed to the WFA


 Yeah, i couldn't remember the orginzations name for some reason, but king of the cage has a promotion for him to fight in their next ppv, but no Dana White didn't sign Rampage for the reason that WFA offered more money, not because he will destroy chuck. . . thats a stupid reason not to sign someone.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Chuck is his golden boy. Dana protects his golden boys. Why do you think Hughes hasn't fought BJ or GSP yet. He made them fight and hughes fought gracie. Dana doesn't like to see these guys lose cause he has spent so much marketing and selling them. Plus rampage doesn't have a massive name in the states.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

No, that's why Chuck is fighting Babalu. White is pretty sure that Chuck can beat Babalu, but we all know that Wanderlei Silva and Rampage can kick Chuck's ass. You're right about White protecting his boys.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Listen if your so sure white is protecting his boys, then why would White bring back BJ Penn? . . . . he surely whooped Hughes ass the first time and left afterwords, so yeah i mean it's a money issue, and Silva isn't with the UFC, because he's signed to PRIDE and the only way he's going to leave is if PRIDE goes under, and that seems like a likely chance.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Silva isn't with the UFC, because he's signed to PRIDE and the only way he's going to leave is if PRIDE goes under, and that seems like a likely chance.


PRIDE first off would never go under UFC, PRIDE will always be the same or a bit more money earned than UFC, because PRIDE performs in stadiums where there can be attendances of 60,000 people or so and also performs in a country where mixed martial arts is loved by everyone. And plus Silva will never come back to the UFC. He likes PRIDE and is good there and hes staying there.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

All i can say is bringing Jackson over here would Get alot more fans into it because of the way Jackson does interviews his Grill mouth guard the whole bad ass image.Not to say he can back it all up an Exciting fighter with the Rampage Slams and good striking.He could be the next Ali of the UFC(In terms of the personality)


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

donttap said:


> Do you forsee anyone taking on Chuck anytime soon, who is left really? Tito? Forrest?


If Chuck fights Evans right now he would get his ass beat....Chuck likes to box and he would try to box Rashad...That would be a very bad decision for Chuck....No one's giving Evans any credit....He Dominated Stephen Bonnar and i thought Bonnar beat Griffin....

It's funny to me how Dana White has his picks and Evans isn't one of them....He tried to screw him in the ultimate fighter series and now he's screwing him out of a much deserved title shot....After all..Nate Quarry got a shot at Rich Franklin and they guy only had 2 fights.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> If Chuck fights Evans right now he would get his ass beat....Chuck likes to box and he would try to box Rashad...That would be a very bad decision for Chuck....No one's giving Evans any credit....He Dominated Stephen Bonnar and i thought Bonnar beat Griffin....
> 
> It's funny to me how Dana White has his picks and Evans isn't one of them....He tried to screw him in the ultimate fighter series and now he's screwing him out of a much deserved title shot....After all..Nate Quarry got a shot at Rich Franklin and they guy only had 2 fights.


Oh God Shut up, Chuck would beat his ass. . . . some of his best victories come over much better and much more experienced wrestlers, like Tito, Randlemen, and more specifically Cotoure . . . twice. So please, don't give us this crap about rashad getting a title shot, because he is no where near the level chuck or even Tito is on. . . what you just said is total bull shit and should get a swift kick in the balls for saying that.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Oh God Shut up, Chuck would beat his ass. . . . some of his best victories come over much better and much more experienced wrestlers, like Tito, Randlemen, and more specifically Cotoure . . . twice. So please, don't give us this crap about rashad getting a title shot, because he is no where near the level chuck or even Tito is on. . . what you just said is total bull shit and should get a swift kick in the balls for saying that.


Chuck Liddell hasn't faced anyone with the pure talent Rashad has....Now you shut the **** up. Rashad is the better boxer...His stamina is better...He has the faster hands and he hit equally as hard.....Chuck has lost to fighters with far less talent than Rashad....Not to mention Rashad is a world class wrester...He would KO Chuck with in one round if Chuck tries to box with him.......Give the man credit...He's unbeatable right now...Bitch.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

*Rashad Evans would beat Chuck Liddell?!?* Please put down the crackpipe and look at the numbers. Chuck has KO'd wrestlers that can actually finish a fight without the judges help. Yes, Evans dominated Bonnar, but Bonnar couldn't KO Forrest and he got some clean shots in there.

If Evans fought Liddell the fight wouldn't go past 2 minutes in the second round (if it lasts through the first 40 seconds of the first) and would end with Evans going for a takedown and eating chuck's right hand, followed shortly by the canvas.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Listen if your so sure white is protecting his boys, then why would White bring back BJ Penn? . . . . he surely whooped Hughes ass the first time and left afterwords, so yeah i mean it's a money issue, and Silva isn't with the UFC, because he's signed to PRIDE and the only way he's going to leave is if PRIDE goes under, and that seems like a likely chance.


White brought back Penn because BJ is the best welterweight in MMA and he's one of the best submission fighters in the world, if not the best.

White does want to protect his boys, but in the case of matt hughes I think he wants to protect his wallet more, and he knows that he needs to give Hughes some competition beyond Georges St Pierre if he's going to rake it in on the Welterweight fights.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

IronMan said:


> *Rashad Evans would beat Chuck Liddell?!?* Please put down the crackpipe and look at the numbers. Chuck has KO'd wrestlers that can actually finish a fight without the judges help. Yes, Evans dominated Bonnar, but Bonnar couldn't KO Forrest and he got some clean shots in there.
> 
> If Evans fought Liddell the fight wouldn't go past 2 minutes in the second round (if it lasts through the first 40 seconds of the first) and would end with Evans going for a takedown and eating chuck's right hand, followed shortly by the canvas.


Yeah i know it would go past 2 minutes of the second round...Why? Because fat ass Chuck Liddell would be to tired to throw any punches and Rashad would have knocked his ass out by then...


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> yeah you're really a dip shit if you think Rashad is that good, all he did, was take bonnar to the ground and did nothing after that, there is no way that dumb ass rashad could ever beat chuck in striking game, i mean he couldn't even stand against bonnar, thats why he took him to the ground, and as far as his undefeated record, well, it's easy to be 13-0 when you fight unexperienced fighters and all you do is throw them to the ground, and don't mention brad Imes, because that guy is a big ******* retard as far as im concerned. . . . Son you know nothing of MMA, so go read a damn book or something and stop sucking on rashad dick.


Dude you're an idiot. Rashad Evans is a natural Heavy weight...Shall i remind you that this guy totally dominated Mike Whitehead...*Mike Whitehead has been known to have drop Tim Silva several times in practice in the Miletich camp...Matt Hughes himself has publically said that he has never seen anyone handle Mike they way Rashad did...*

Do you honestly think Chuck has better boxing skills than Rashad? If you do you're the one whose on crack....Go back and take a look at Brad Imes fight...

If he can drop a 270 pound guy 3 times with one punch what do you think he can do to little ass Chuck Liddell..Hell Chuck has been known over the years to neglect his training...I mean look at his stomach...His belly be giggling all over the place...I'm not going to set hear and argue with you......You think about it..

Bonnar should have gotten the decison over Forrest
Forrest gave Ortiz all he could handle...
Jardine should have gotten a 29-28 decison over Bonnar
Rashad totally dominate Bonnar ever single round and he dominated Jardine as well...

Did you see the look on Stephan face after the fight was over and they were awaiting the decision?...He knew he had just been totally dominated.

If Dana White stop's protecting his top two fighters they will loose by the end of this year...Matt Hughes has a much better chance at staying on top then Chuck has...Chuck makes too many mistakes and a good, fast and hungry fighter will take advantage of them...

Couture whipped his ass the first time...but he made the mistake of trying to box with him in the second and third fights...That's what lead to his demise...But Rashad isn't Couture....That kid can box and wrestle with anyone at any level....Give the man his respect and stop hating. Dana White has done enough of that shit already.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Dude you're an idiot. Rashad Evans is a natural Heavy weight...Shall i remind you that this guy totally dominated Mike Whitehead...*Mike Whitehead has been known to have drop Tim Silva several times in practice in the Miletich camp...Matt Hughes himself has publically said that he has never seen anyone handle Mike they way Rashad did...*
> 
> Do you honestly think Chuck has better boxing skills than Rashad? If you do you're the one whose on crack....Go back and take a look at Brad Imes fight...
> 
> ...


I hate to break it to you, but being a 270 pound fighter, means nothing. . . if you have no skill, then your bound to drop to the floor no matter the weight. . . . i can bet you anything that tito ortiz, hell even kevin randlemen would beat rashad, because for one thing, their more experienced, they have been in MMA far longer, and if you know anything about MMA, it's more then just wrestling, and since that's all that rashad has to give because his ground and pound isn't technically good, and his stand up is weak. . . I don't care what you say, just watch ******* tape, his boxing skills are bad. . . . it's his athletism that carries him through his stand up, and lets face it, Sylvia's chin is weak, his ass gets dropped like a sack dimes by people who can stand up. I'll give you this much, rashad has potential. . . . that's about it so far, same with Bonnar, same with Griffin and most all of the Ultimate Fighters that have come up with a contract, they have that potential to be good, but people over hype them so much when they loose, they seem to forget that they are raw fighters, and just like Bonnar and Griffin, Rashad is very, very raw. . . . and there would be no way Rashad could beat chuck in a stand up if his damn life depended on it, ya chuck has a belly, but **** that doesn't stop him from knocking the hell out of people, chuck definitly has a reach advantage against rashad, has a 1000000 times better stand up then rashad, and a shit load more experienced then rashad does, just look at the history of all the wrestlers that chuck has faced, and he's come out with a win. . . . and im not hating on rashad, i just don't like people over hyping these ultimate fighters, because these fighters are not at the same level as the elite, like liddel, horn, tito, babloue, etc etc. . . they are there because they have the potential to be the elite, so please stop posting these damn thread's on how griffin should get a title shot, or how diago sanchez could submit hughes, or HOW RASHAD CAN BEAT CHUCK. . . .because lets face it, thats bullshit.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> I hate to break it to you, but being a 270 pound fighter, means nothing. . . if you have no skill, then your bound to drop to the floor no matter the weight. . . . i can bet you anything that tito ortiz, hell even kevin randlemen would beat rashad, because for one thing, their more experienced, they have been in MMA far longer, and if you know anything about MMA, it's more then just wrestling, and since that's all that rashad has to give because his ground and pound isn't technically good, and his stand up is weak. . . I don't care what you say, just watch ******* tape, his boxing skills are bad. . . . it's his athletism that carries him through his stand up, and lets face it, Sylvia's chin is weak, his ass gets dropped like a sack dimes by people who can stand up. I'll give you this much, rashad has potential. . . . that's about it so far, same with Bonnar, same with Griffin and most all of the Ultimate Fighters that have come up with a contract, they have that potential to be good, but people over hype them so much when they loose, they seem to forget that they are raw fighters, and just like Bonnar and Griffin, Rashad is very, very raw. . . . and there would be no way Rashad could beat chuck in a stand up if his damn life depended on it, ya chuck has a belly, but **** that doesn't stop him from knocking the hell out of people, chuck definitly has a reach advantage against rashad, has a 1000000 times better stand up then rashad, and a shit load more experienced then rashad does, just look at the history of all the wrestlers that chuck has faced, and he's come out with a win. . . . and im not hating on rashad, i just don't like people over hyping these ultimate fighters, because these fighters are not at the same level as the elite, like liddel, horn, tito, babloue, etc etc. . . they are there because they have the potential to be the elite, so please stop posting these damn thread's on how griffin should get a title shot, or how diago sanchez could submit hughes, or HOW RASHAD CAN BEAT CHUCK. . . .because lets face it, thats bullshit.


Use Paragraphs dude...I'm not reading all that shit until you break it up. If you think Ortiz can beat Evans then you must not have seen Evans in action...No way in hell does Evans have a weak stand up...No way in hell Tito is strong enough to get Evans on the ground and keep him there....

Tito couldn't even handle Matt from the Ultimate fighter show...Matt had him all beat up going into his last fight.....Simply put and i'm not going to argue with you or anyone else about this anymore...

If you put Evans in there against Liddell...Evans will Knock him out if they stand and if it goes to the ground there nothing Liddell can do against Evans....That man is freakish strong and CHUCK MAKES TO MANY MISTAKES.

Tito comments on Chuck 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiYQcmvC8pk&search=Tito Ortiz


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Use Paragraphs dude...I'm not reading all that shit until you break it up. If you think Ortiz can beat Evans then you must not have seen Evans in action...No way in hell does Evans have a weak stand up...No way in hell Tito is strong enough to get Evans on the ground and keep him there....
> 
> Tito couldn't even handle Matt from the Ultimate fighter show...Matt had him all beat up going into his last fight.....Simply put and i'm not going to argue with you or anyone else about this anymore...
> 
> ...


Bitch, does look English Lit 101 to you. . . . anyways, matt is a Damn olympic wrestler, of course he's going to have trouble you dip shit. EVENS COULDN'T EVEN FINISH OFF BRAD IMES OR BETTER YET SAM HOGAR. . . YOU ARE ******* STUPID TO EVER THINK EVENS COULD STAND WITH CHUCK. . . . 
. . . CHUCK DOESN'T HAVE A DAMN TITLE BECAUSE HE MAKES MISTAKES, OR BECAUSE HIS STAND UP SUCKS, I HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU, HE'S BEATEN EVERY PERSON TO STAND AGAINST HIM AFTER THAT LOSS TO COTOURE. . . HIS RECORD ISN'T THE WAY IT IS, BECAUSE "OH HE SUCKS" 
IT'S BECAUSE HE PUTS PEOPLE ON THEIR ASS, AND I DON'T NEED TITO TO ******* COMMENT ON HIM, TO KNOW WHAT HE CAN DO IN THE RING, HIS TITLE SAYS ENOUGH.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Bitch, does look English Lit 101 to you. . . . anyways, matt is a Damn olympic wrestler, of course he's going to have trouble you dip shit. EVENS COULDN'T EVEN FINISH OFF BRAD IMES OR BETTER YET SAM HOGAR. . . YOU ARE ******* STUPID TO EVER THINK EVENS COULD STAND WITH CHUCK. . . .
> . . . CHUCK DOESN'T HAVE A DAMN TITLE BECAUSE HE MAKES MISTAKES, OR BECAUSE HIS STAND UP SUCKS, I HATE TO BREAK IT TO YOU, HE'S BEATEN EVERY PERSON TO STAND AGAINST HIM AFTER THAT LOSS TO COTOURE. . . HIS RECORD ISN'T THE WAY IT IS, BECAUSE "OH HE SUCKS"
> IT'S BECAUSE HE PUTS PEOPLE ON THEIR ASS, AND I DON'T NEED TITO TO ******* COMMENT ON HIM, TO KNOW WHAT HE CAN DO IN THE RING, HIS TITLE SAYS ENOUGH.


Chuck is nothing more than Dana White's bitch boy....You've heard it straight from the mouth of Tito Ortiz and even from fighters in Randy Coutures camp says the same thing out here in washington state..

It's funny how the UFC doesn't have a ranking system like Boxing so the number contenders have to earn a spot and everyone knows who's in line to fight for the title....Chucks competition has been handpicked in secret....Dana knows he's limited...HE WAS EXPOSED WHEN HE WAS IN PRIDE...LOL...THAT'S WHY HE WILL NEVER GO BACK. 

Jackson put a beating on his ass and Evans would do the same...In the UFC he's protected and he will never step into the ring with anyone that can hurt him.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Chuck is nothing more than Dana White's bitch boy....You've heard it straight from the mouth of Tito Ortiz and even from fighters in Randy Coutures camp says the same thing out here in washington state..
> 
> It's funny how the UFC doesn't have a ranking system like Boxing so the number contenders have to earn a spot and everyone knows who's in line to fight for the title....Chucks competition has been handpicked in secret....Dana knows he's limited...HE WAS EXPOSED WHEN HE WAS IN PRIDE...LOL...THAT'S WHY HE WILL NEVER GO BACK.
> 
> Jackson put a beating on his ass and Evans would do the same...In the UFC he's protected and he will never step into the ring with anyone that can hurt him.


I won't lie, i do think chuck is dana's bitch boy, but i don't think there is some kind of secret behined the desk "lets pick fighters we know you can beat" type of shit going on. 

It's pretty obiviouse who the top of their class is, and rashad is not at the top of his class, not by a long shot.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> I won't lie, i do think chuck is dana's bitch boy, but i don't think there is some kind of secret behined the desk "lets pick fighters we know you can beat" type of shit going on.
> 
> It's pretty obiviouse who the top of their class is, and rashad is not at the top of his class, not by a long shot.



Well if Quiton Jackson can whip on that ass in the fashion he did...What makes you think Rashad can't beat him?....The only weakness in Rashad's game is this...He needs to work on submissons and ground and pound....And now's he's training with the SOME OF the best in the business....

Rashad is now with Jackson's Gaidojitsu in Albuquerque. Some known fighters there....Diego Sanchez, Keith Jardine, Dan Christison, Joey Villasenor(just fought in Japan-Pride), and Nathan Marquardt..what ever it is he's lacking....He's gonna get.


----------



## TheOaf66 (Jun 30, 2006)

well I don't think anyone is unbeatable but Chuck is pretty dominating. I don't think Silva is ready for him yet, it is hard to think of who is, I think he would wipe the floor w/ Ortiz again so it is tough to say, but that is why Dana White is in the position he is, to make those decisions.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Well if Quiton Jackson can whip on that ass in the fashion he did...What makes you think Rashad can't beat him?


This is a valid question, but the answer shouldn't be that hard to figure out. There are two big differences. The first is the ability to takedown Chuck Liddell. I don't know if Rashad can, but maybe he can. That's why Rampage beat Chuck.

The big reason is that Rashad can't finish a fight. He's never won without a decision, so I can't say that he would do that well against Chuck. It's one thing to go three rounds and pound out a win by Unanimous decision, but it's an entirely different thing to go 5 rounds against a champion that has as much experience defending his title as Chuck does.

As to who has better boxing skills, I have to say that from what I've seen of Rashad, Chuck would destroy him. Rashad just doesn't have enough power.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

IronMan said:


> This is a valid question, but the answer shouldn't be that hard to figure out. There are two big differences. The first is the ability to takedown Chuck Liddell. I don't know if Rashad can, but maybe he can. That's why Rampage beat Chuck.
> 
> The big reason is that Rashad can't finish a fight. He's never won without a decision, so I can't say that he would do that well against Chuck. It's one thing to go three rounds and pound out a win by Unanimous decision, but it's an entirely different thing to go 5 rounds against a champion that has as much experience defending his title as Chuck does.
> 
> As to who has better boxing skills, I have to say that from what I've seen of Rashad, Chuck would destroy him. Rashad just doesn't have enough power.


Chuck has admitted several times that his fight with Rampage was a low point in his fighting career, he went in not in shape and he got gassed and rocked by a great fighter. There is a big big difference between Rampage and Rashad Evans. Rampage is an experienced and tested fighter, he could be Champion in any number of MMA companies and no one would think anything of it. Rashad is very impressive, is strong as hell and has great athleticism but he suffers the same problem that Bonnar does; he can't finish. Chuck would have a decent reach on him and Chuck has crazy hand speed for a guy his size. Give Rashad a couple of years and a few more fights and he will be a serious threat but right now Chuck would beat the hell out of him. I don't even think it would be close. As for Chuck being protected I don't buy any of that. He will fight someone soon enough that will beat him until then. like it or not, he is the man in the Light Heavyweight division.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

TheOaf66 said:


> well I don't think anyone is unbeatable but Chuck is pretty dominating. I don't think Silva is ready for him yet, it is hard to think of who is, I think he would wipe the floor w/ Ortiz again so it is tough to say, but that is why Dana White is in the position he is, to make those decisions.


As far as the opponents in the UFC are consern that is true.. Yet, Rashad Evans has suddenly emerged as a possible down the road opponet who could possibly give Chuck a run for his $$. But I admit, he has a lot of work ahead of him.. Four or five very tough challenging fight then Chuck.. Of course he has to tighten-up on his weaknesses. i.e., his ground attack and his offensive + defensive ground stragies within those four or five fights. he also has to be even more agressive on the ground and make a hell of a lot more submision attempts than he does now..! On Another note, Pride's Wanderlei Silva is something else altogether.. I see him taking Chuck -knocking him out even- wihtin 2 or 3 rounds tops. In what should be most bloody and exciting short fight in the History of UFC's (possibly in the history of all MMA events).. I actually see Chuck at some point dropping Silva but not with the usally expected results..!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm laughing how people still are talking about who Chuck will face next when there have been fifty replies saying "Babalu at UFC 62" and some people are saying "I hope its Tito Ortiz or Forrest Griffin" :laugh:.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I'm laughing how peopel still are talking about who Chuck will face next when there have been fifty replies saying "Babalu at UFC 62" and some people are saying "I hope its Tito Ortiz or Forrest Griffin" :laugh:.


Well I know if Chuck beats babalu, in which he probably will, he will most likely face tito ortiz, if tito wins. . . . because that is in tito's contract.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Well I know if Chuck beats babalu, in which he probably will, he will most likely face tito ortiz, if tito wins. . . . because that is in tito's contract.


Tito should have a rematch against Chuck because Tito is a better fighter ever since he lost to Chuck and hasn't lost since and has been dominating every good fighter like Belfort (well maybe he isn't that good), Forrest Griffin (well he didn't dominate him but got the victory), and soon Ken Shamrock lol. After Tito whoever wins should face Rashad Evans in my opinion since hes so over hyped and I want to prove everyone wrong lol.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Tito should have a rematch against Chuck because Tito is a better fighter ever since he lost to Chuck and hasn't lost since and has been dominating every good fighter like Belfort (well maybe he isn't that good), Forrest Griffin (well he didn't dominate him but got the victory), and soon Ken Shamrock lol. After Tito whoever wins should face Rashad Evans in my opinion since hes so over hyped and I want to prove everyone wrong lol.


I mean he should, but the match between him and chuck in his contract. . . im thinking they might be able to get Light Heavyweight that has more experience before they pit Rashad in there, it just seems to soon for him ya know, i mean he's good, and has potential, but not experienced in that octagon.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> I mean he should, but the match between him and chuck in his contract. . . im thinking they might be able to get Light Heavyweight that has more experience before they pit Rashad in there, it just seems to soon for him ya know, i mean he's good, and has potential, but not experienced in that octagon.


Yeah, Rashad would actually be destroyed now to the think about it. He tries to take people down and the only man who could take Chuck down is Randy Couture, no one else and Couture was the best at take downs in the UFC.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yeah, Rashad would actually be destroyed now to the think about it. He tries to take people down and the only man who could take Chuck down is Randy Couture, no one else and Couture was the best at take downs in the UFC.


I think Rashad will be able to take Chuck down.. -Provide that he doesn't carelessly get caught coming in- He's much stronger than Chuck and he shoot well.. Big problem though, once on the ground Chuck will kill him.. For a guy with a supposedly great wrestling background, he looks lost on the mat.. Aside of using his strength to keep his opponets pinned and throwing an occasional punch or elbow. He seems to have no Idea of how to work the ground..? By that I mean, Setup his guard, break guard, get side/top control, work a submmision, etc, etc...! He's idea of ground work seems to be the most basic of "Ground and Pound" i.e., Take an opponet down,keep him pinned with his superior strenght while he (occationally.!) pounds you in hopes that you tap or more likely turn into a position where he can get a choke.. No working for an armbar, kamora, elevator, triangle, etc, etc with this guy.-at least not yet.! To his credit I admit, he has shown continuos improvement since his Ultimate Fighter 2 days. On top of that, he is working with Diego Sanchez's Team. (a definate plus.!!) This can only help mold him into a real treat for a title.! But that's down the road.. (In my oppinoin, he is still at least 4 or 5 fights away from title contention) At the present time, againts Chuck he is drastically over matched..


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> I think Rashad will be able to take Chuck down.. -Provide that he doesn't carelessly get caught coming in- He's much stronger than Chuck and he shoot well..


How can you say that when Randy is one of the best wrestlers, and Chucks takedown defense is one of the best out there. Im not a hugs Chuck fan but damn I dont see how you can even think that Rashad would have a snowballs chance in hell with Chuck. Make a long story short Rashad is garbage and cant finish a fight...


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> If Chuck fights Evans right now he would get his ass beat....Chuck likes to box and he would try to box Rashad...That would be a very bad decision for Chuck....No one's giving Evans any credit....He Dominated Stephen Bonnar and i thought Bonnar beat Griffin....
> 
> It's funny to me how Dana White has his picks and Evans isn't one of them....He tried to screw him in the ultimate fighter series and now he's screwing him out of a much deserved title shot....After all..Nate Quarry got a shot at Rich Franklin and they guy only had 2 fights.


 That's the bad thing with MMA fighting. Guy's have 1 or 2 fights and already poeple think they are deserving of a title shot.. Quarry in agreeing to fight somebody of Franklin's calibur made the biggest mistake he or any fighter like him could made. (especially because of his limmited "combat" expirence) It also says a lot about his coahing team; It's clear that there main focus was money and, that they put that above all else..! Why else would anybody risk a fighters career..? His team is greedy or they're total morons. In ethier case if Quarry want to continue fighting, they got to go..!!
On the other hand, The MMA Commision has a lot to learn from Boxing. The UFC, Pride and the other's -though limmted in numbers- are in dire need of a ranking system.. Nobody in there right mind could have believe that Quarry had any kind of chance againt Franklin... With a proper ranking system only ligitamit contenders earn the right to fight for the prize... 
As for Rashad Evans, whom has more talent in his left pinky than Quarry and who's total one sided man-handling victory over Bonnar put him on the spot light as a dominating force to be recond with.. One can easily make an arguement that he has the best all-around chance of all the new Blood in the UFC to contend for Chuck's title.. But, If they were to fight today he would easily be defeted..! Despite his obious strenght, he can't out punch, out think or out fight Chuck, and his ground game ( his best chance at beating chuck ) at the moment needs a lot to be desired. fortunetly for him, 
his new coaching team, (unlike Quarry's) is for real... Rashad is all ready a much improved fighter and he's going to continue to get better. I say 4 to 5 very competative fights, a lot, a lot of ground training, in addition some boxing and he'll be ready.! He has to amp-up his game so that when he fights for the title everybody will know that there's a real chance that at the end of the match the UFC will be calling a new man champion..!


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

alamojj said:


> How can you say that when Randy is one of the best wrestlers, and Chucks takedown defense is one of the best out there. Im not a hugs Chuck fan but damn I dont see how you can even think that Rashad would have a snowballs chance in hell with Chuck. Make a long story short Rashad is garbage and cant finish a fight...


 I think you should read that again.. If you think that I believe Rashad can take Chuck, somewhere you got lost.. If anything I pointed out where he is lacking.. However, I do belive he can take Chuck down (but what will happed once gets him there is something else altogether) Also with enough fights and proper trianing, I belive he has a better chance than any of the new fighter and only a hand full will have a better chance- Franklin, Ortiz and Anderson silva.. Randy is a master without a doubt but he got caught plain and simple, and his chin - while not exactly glass- isn't the best out there.. Rashad has superior physical strenght.and in a clinch he can pick up Chuck and exercise a Hughes type slam-down ( he's capable of doing this at this moment).. Also with 4 to 5 more fights and continual trianing from Diego's people he will be a serious treat to chuck (and anyone else for that matter) But we'll just have to see. At the moment I'm just projecting.. I couldn't say who I'll pick until I see how well he does in those predicted 5 fights and more importantly how well he progressess on eradicating his weaknesses. In short, my pick will be made 10 minutes before opening the bell..!


----------



## krazimonki (Jul 2, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Renato Sobral "Babalu"


Umm Def babalu!! undefeated in his last ten fights...i predict future light heaveweight champ


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

krazimonki said:


> Umm Def babalu!! undefeated in his last ten fights...i predict future light heaveweight champ


Babalu is garbage...He fights chumps. Thats why hes 10-0 in last 10 fights:laugh:


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

ya but he's still one of the top lightheavy weights, given he really hasn't fought any big named guys. . . . .


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Horn, shogun, wuiff, these guys aren't chumps. I really think he's better then any gives him credit.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> Horn, shogun, wuiff, these guys aren't chumps. I really think he's better then any gives him credit.


Horn is on again off again...and his win over Shogun was a long time ago. The dude sucks, I dont get why everyone likes him so much. Hes so bad I even think Bisping would beat him, and I cant stand Bisping.


----------



## shadow_sav (Jul 2, 2006)

donttap said:


> Do you forsee anyone taking on Chuck anytime soon, who is left really? Tito? Forrest?


 they should get dan henderson from pride or get rich to move back to 205


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Horn, shogun, wuiff, these guys aren't chumps. I really think he's better then any gives him credit.


Travis Wiuff is a jock and no namer. He shouldn't have respect after losing to Matsuyenko and Marvin Eastman. And Chael Sonnan and Mike Van Arsdale also suck and Babalu became number one contender by beating these three crappy fighters sepcifically. Chuck Liddell didn't do that to become number one contender, he beat Ortiz to earn a rematch. And Tim Sylvia didn't do that either. It's ridicolous and will be a waste of my time watching Babalu being TKO'd once again by Chuck in the first or second round whichever Chuck feels like.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Chuck*

There is only 1 real option for Chuck left, he even asked for it! 

Randy tried to make it happen. Dana White may be afraid to see his prime meal ticket beaten and broken inside the cage!

The answer is-- "The Axe Murderer" 

Only 1 true "world" champion should exist- Chuck VS Wandy= Your true 205 champ!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Chuck has fought loser's lately 2. The only good one was randy who babalu would beat as well. Vernon white. Come on. You all say horn is a joke when i say babalu beat him he has to be a joke when chuck fight's him to. Vitor just finaly won in like 4 years. What makes these guys any better then the ones babalu has fought.


----------



## zlast (Jul 8, 2006)

*Chuck*

QUOTE:
He has only been as "great" as he is, in the Octagon.

Oh ye of little knowledge...chuck has fought around the world...only PRIMARILY in the UFC...what you might see as "undisciplined" is the rarest of abilities...unique individual skill well utilized...in fact this is why chuck is current LHW champ...he has been around for years...but only when he really focused on his unorthodox heavy handed striking did he excell...


----------



## K9forLife (Jul 9, 2006)

Here it is......

If Chuck Liddell wins against Babalu then in *NOVEMBER 2006 *he will face...

*Wanderlei Silva*

(edited for name spelling)


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tito's Knee*



moldy said:


> I think that bonnar and forrest aren't even in chuck's league. If tito's knee wans't hurt he'd have really killed him. Jeremy horn made quick work of forrest. forrest isn't that good. Chuck's next fight has to be Babalu, and he will lose the belt.


I agree with you about Bonnar and Forrest but If I remember right, it wasn't his knee but his jaw that took a Liddell right. Chuck is very good at avoiding take-downs.


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Liddell's punch*



donttap said:


> I have watched plenty of Chuck fights, he does not look over muscular, his punching is a little unorthodox but he still gets tremendous power. Sometimes it just does not look right when he lands those clean punches and guys just drop it is amazing. I am sure his accuracy has a lot to do with it, it just amazes me. Any thoughts?:dunno:


Chuck has a good size fist for one. The other thing is that he hits people on the button...very accuratly and fast. Having six-pack abs has never by itself spelled power. Look at Ali, Larry Holmes, even Frasier but all could bang.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

K9forLife said:


> Here it is......
> 
> If Chuck Liddell wins against Babalu then in *NOVEMBER 2006 *he will face...
> 
> ...


Where did you hear this.?? Is this fact or are you just like me wishfully and hopefully thinking..? I'm telling you I'm excited as hell, I've been waiting for this "fantasy" match for a long time. Just the sound of it possibly going down gives me a chubby..!!

P.S I guess I don't have to tell you, Chuck will walk through Babalu in surprising fashion..! As for Wanderlei (veiw my previous tread on the matter) I pick Silva in what may turn out to be the most exciting and brutal MMA match to date..!


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

mvi222 said:


> Chuck has a good size fist for one. The other thing is that he hits people on the button...very accuratly and fast. Having six-pack abs has never by itself spelled power. Look at Ali, Larry Holmes, even Frasier but all could bang.



Hope it was an accident comparing Chuck to Ali, Holmes or Frasier.....in any respects.

In their prime, they were all specimens...

Poor analogy....

But Frasier did quit on his stool in the 3rd Ali fight, just like Chucky when he fought Rampage....


----------



## K9forLife (Jul 9, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> Where did you hear this.?? Is this fact or are you just like me wishfully and hopefully thinking..? I'm telling you I'm excited as hell, I've been waiting for this "fantasy" match for a long time. Just the sound of it possibly going down gives me a chubby..!!


LMAO...Sorry I didn't reply sooner took a couple days vaca. Anyway hope you saw the other posts/thread about this fight. I hope it does happen should be good. I agree about Liddell beating Babalu too.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

K9forLife said:


> LMAO...Sorry I didn't reply sooner took a couple days vaca. Anyway hope you saw the other posts/thread about this fight. I hope it does happen should be good. I agree about Liddell beating Babalu too.


Welcome Back from your VAC dude, hope you had a blast..! 
Yes, I've read all the other post and I've done a little checking here and there. All I can say is, My excitment has doubled...! For Chuck is just "1" Babalu away from the biggest and toughest fight of his life; And, we are equally as close to the most highly antisapated fight of the decade..! As I have stated before, I have Wandelei beating Chuck -possibly by stopage- In a close but brutal and bloody exciting match.! My only wish is that the match definatly take place in the UFC's Octogon.. Maybe that way, when Wandelei hand is raised at the end of the match, That "Big-Wind" (all puns intended) that's been circling our forum lately, will stop blowing and go away..!!


----------

